
How to Have Impact - Wump
https://vishalkapur.com/how-to-have-impact/
======
jdashg
So is this thesis "don't worry about doing good, because effects can be
unpredictable"?

It is indeed freeing to ignore externalities.

~~~
coffeefirst
Yeah, if you want to do something impactful but have no idea if you’re going
to be a net positive or a net awful, perhaps it would be wise to consider not
doing that?

